# Kitchen Knives



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm looking for inexpensive carbon steel knives to replace my hard to sharpen stainless steel knives, was wondering if anyone has suggestions. I have looked at Old Hickory but I would like something maybe a bit better made ( their quality has slipped over the years I hear). 

I am tired of sharpening stainless steel...it's just so hard to do.

In the days of owning an Old Timer knife with a carbon steel blade it was very easy to get the blade razor sharp,stainless steel...not so much.


----------



## opalmoon (Dec 12, 2012)

I have knifes that I thought were good ones and ended up rusting too easy. Would also be nice to find some that ain't gonna rust in less than a year too!


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

opalmoon said:


> I have knifes that I thought were good ones and ended up rusting too easy. Would also be nice to find some that ain't gonna rust in less than a year too!


I don't mind patina, but I don't want major rust!


----------



## NicoleC (Nov 7, 2008)

I have Mundial knives that I've had for about a decade. They aren't cheap but they are cheaper than the better known names of the same quality.

I've never had rust problems, but I take good care of them.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

NicoleC said:


> I have Mundial knives that I've had for about a decade. They aren't cheap but they are cheaper than the better known names of the same quality.
> 
> I've never had rust problems, but I take good care of them.


Are they stainless?


----------



## NicoleC (Nov 7, 2008)

wannabechef said:


> Are they stainless?


High carbon stainless steel. They hold an edge pretty well. I have the 5100 series.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

NicoleC said:


> High carbon stainless steel. They hold an edge pretty well. I have the 5100 series.


I don't want stainless...I hate them!!!


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

I have Cutco & Kershaw Knives they both have life time warranties for free replacement for any reason the cutco's are very costly butt they just replaced all of my steak knives for free and I have had kershaws since my early 20's and they just replaced my shears and all my knives that i just sent in to have resharpened due to the wear that i had used over the years they were 25 years old and they sent all new ones to my as for the cost of kershaws they are about 30.00 to 50.00 dollars each the set of cutco's are about 780.00 per set but I will never buy any other knife most knives are only warrenteed for workman ship and materials 
I like the kershaws the best
Good luck with your knife search
Stan


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

I watch for carbon steel knives at yard sales and junk stores.I hate stainless steel knives.For the money,you can't beat Old Hickory.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I use Oneida knives like these.... 

http://www.oneida.com/kitchenware/cutlery/precision-cutlery.html

They are a high carbon stainless, like you say you don't want, but I don't have any problems sharpening them.. I run then over a steel rod a few times and they hold a very nice edge for a long time... 

It's getting pretty hard to find regular steel knives any more that don't cost more than they are worth unless you find them used as oth47 mentioned.

If I need to put a good new edge on a stainless blade, I reach for my tri stone set.... Stainless is not hard to sharpen if you are doing it right... I can have an edge you can shave with in just a couple minutes...


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

oth47 said:


> I watch for carbon steel knives at yard sales and junk stores.I hate stainless steel knives.For the money,you can't beat Old Hickory.


I may just end up buying a set of Old Hickory...I hate stainless myself. OH is still made in the USA too!


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

I currently have Chicago Cutlery, though decent, they are hard to sharpen.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

How are you sharpening them?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Here's a decent video for sharpening. My tri stone isn't quite like this. Mine is an Arkansas stone, but I still use a very similar method.

One thing I don't do is use the rod after sharpening. After I run the knife over the fine stone, I take an old leather belt and strop the knife like you would a straight edge razor... I can easily shave with a knife sharpened in as little time as they show in this video... and the edge will hold for a long time with my Oneida knives..

Once you have a really good edge if you keep it up with a few runs over the finest stone and a couple passes over the leather you will spend very little time keeping a good edge on your knives.

[YOUTUBE]jwXuAU5G-s4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

simi-steading said:


> How are you sharpening them?


A double sided stone...I can get them sharp, it just takes too long.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I like Old Hickory too. I'm sure you can buy better, but I never have. I use a three sided stone, and hit the a few licks every now and then
ETA. I never use the fine stone except on pocket knives. Just don't see the point.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

THIS is my favourite knife: http://www.bargreen.com/store/cutlery/SantokuUsabaKnives/MillenniaSeries7SantokuGranton 

Lightweight handle, wonderful edge, perfect size and santoku shape is the most useful knife you will ever own. And it is a very reasonable price!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

IMO Chicago Cutlery is one of the most overrated knife sets out there. They do not hold an edge. The knife blades are too thick and clunky.

I have several Old Hickory knives that I've had for literally 30 years. You could shave with these puppies! In stainless I prefer Forshner.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Old Hickory has been discontinued. Ontario Knife Company is now making the knives that carried the Old Hickory name. I apply mineral oil to the wood on my knives to water proof them so that the wood does not swell when it gets wet. Only thing I dislike is the limited types of patterns available in that brand.


----------



## Bob Huntress (Dec 17, 2012)

The first thing to mention is that not all stainless steel is the same. There are some that sharpen rather well. Berghoff makes a stainless line of knives that are fairly reasonable to sharpen, as well as the never sharpen in our life time. To be honest a cheap set of Faborware will sharpen with minimal effort. You guys know that top chefs pay as much as $5,000 for a set of knives? I like carbon steel, but depending on the grade of stainless, it might be fine.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

I found a Case XX paring knife at a yard sale yesterday for a quarter..


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

oneokie said:


> Old Hickory has been discontinued. Ontario Knife Company is now making the knives that carried the Old Hickory name. I apply mineral oil to the wood on my knives to water proof them so that the wood does not swell when it gets wet. Only thing I dislike is the limited types of patterns available in that brand.


 I think Old Hickory has always been made by Ontario Knife co.


----------



## shellycoley (Mar 6, 2003)

My professional knives are Victorionox, the swiss army company. They are NSF. (restaurant sanatation) I use my chef's knife every single day. (Chef) In two years I have sharpened it ONCE. The boning knife is awesome. Not the most expensive set but well worth the 129.00. Got my mama a set for Christmas as she kept asking if I had mine at home.
Shelly


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

shellycoley said:


> My professional knives are Victorionox, the swiss army company. They are NSF. (restaurant sanatation) I use my chef's knife every single day. (Chef) In two years I have sharpened it ONCE. The boning knife is awesome. Not the most expensive set but well worth the 129.00. Got my mama a set for Christmas as she kept asking if I had mine at home.
> Shelly


I was actually looking at some NSF knives at SAMs but they were stainless...don't want stainless.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi, I found these gems on E-Bay. they look great. 

This is a 5-Piece Set of Chicago Cutlery Kitchen Knife Set by EKCO.
New - Never Used - Vintage - 1960's? - In storage
Featuring 
8" High Carbon Stainless Steel Blade with Tapered Grind Edge - Walnut Handle - Solid Brass Rivets - Chef Knife 
7" Slicing Knife
6" Serrated Slicing Knife
5" Boning Utility Knife
3" Paring/Boning Knife 
In Mint Condition - Never Used


http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/5-PIECE-...910?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19d7a884e6


Hope this helps. MM


----------

